# How to re-charge AC



## robert_93030 (May 16, 2009)

Im trying to recharge my ac on my 2001 there is the high pressure and low pressure connector right? the one on the right of the car is the high? and the one on the left is the low? the connector on the left blows and does not suck? im i doing this right? the ac blows hard but sometimes its cold but most of the time its hot air. pics would help?? thanks for for time.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

*Your Recharge*

First of all you need to get the refrigerant with the removable gauge(couple dollors more) if your standing in front of the car with the hood open,the low pressure valve is on your left rear side kinda by the power steering fluid area,mine has a blue cap-anyway start the car,turn ac on high,coldest setting,open both doors,unscrew cap off valve,stick on hose on valve and read charge-you might have TOO MUCH REFRIGERANT in it,i did that once now i only use can with gauge,if too much is in there use a pointy object with AC off,and press valve stem inside-it will squirt out refrigerant,and be careful ITS COLD AS HELL ON SKIN,then check with gauge,anyway good luck, hot/cold usually means OVERCHARGED!!!


----------



## robert_93030 (May 16, 2009)

I could not find the one's with the gauge the ones i have look like fix a flat cans i tried it on the left side but there is too much pressure coming out im afarid the can will explode? i put a drill bit on the valve and a buch of green fulid came out?


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

the green stuff comong out is the refrigerant,it has a green dye in it,so people can find leaks in the system,you released some of the refrigerant- did ac work better or worse,as i said before,ditch the can that looks like fix a flat,and get one with the gauge,and you stick the hose on the valve and read the gauge with the ac on high-dont put refrigerant in till you read the gauge,i did the same thing with that fix a flat can BS,and then i used a drill bit also to realease some of the extra refrigerant,if you had too much in to begin with,the little you let out helps_GET A CAN WITH A GAUGE!!!


----------

